# 76 400 into my 65 Tempest (motor mounts)



## louieb2 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm attempting to install a 76 400 into my 65 tempest (originally had a 326) I'm not sure what motor mounts to use or order, would it be the original 65's or the new 76's. I looked at the 76's at autozone and that didn't look right! Any help?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Frame motor mounts will work which is good cause they are a pain to pull. Almost a two man job, Then go with the 65 mounts on the 400. Good Luck Les


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have read about the newer blocks not having the motor mount holes in the correct location to install in an older A/F body car. I would measure and compare the 2 blocks first to see if the mount holes are located the same before proceeding.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a 1974 455 in my 64 GTO and it was just a drop in. I think most of the mid-70s blocks had extra adjustment holes. Does your 76 block have the 4 holes for the engine mounts. LES


----------

